# Highlands Ranch Haunter 2014



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Late in getting this up. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My favorite scene in your yard is the skellies who are setting up a grave for their friend in the wheelbarrow:jol:


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Turbophanx,
My name is Sam, I am just down the tollroad from you, I live out near Southlands mall in SE Aurora. Lets try and keep in touch I would love to come out and bring the kids and see your haunt. Are you on FB? 

I cant watch the youtube video right now, work is blocking me.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice set-up!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

GrimleeFeindish said:


> Hey Turbophanx,
> My name is Sam, I am just down the tollroad from you, I live out near Southlands mall in SE Aurora. Lets try and keep in touch I would love to come out and bring the kids and see your haunt. Are you on FB?
> 
> I cant watch the youtube video right now, work is blocking me.


No not on FB. Yes let's chat as the date gets closer.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Love the set-up with the zombies. I like the scarecrow a lot too.


----------

